# bay boat that fits in a garage



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Is there such a thing? My garage is 21' deep with a standard door. I don't think most center consol will fit due to height.. I want to uograde, but no way can I stomach paying stoarge fees. I kills me now that I don't get out enough, paying 100 plus a month to not use it would be self induced trauma. Would like to get something that can handle some slop. Any body know of such a boat


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

My 19 fits with a inch to spare. has a collapsible grab rail. Just have to turn it sideways. 

If i kept it home more, I would have the break away tongue as well. I also have a rear garage door that it can stick out of or just go all the way back to a pad behind the detached garage.

I keep my boat at the water, so its cheaper to keep it there than run from the casa every week.. Ga$ plus trailer ware.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My Tran Babycat fits with room to spare, windshield is removable and rail folds down


----------



## RigRat (Sep 7, 2006)

*Width*

My garage is a 3 car tandem so one side is double length and I was smart enough to have 8' tall doors put in so I could get a center console in. however I didn't think about width as my doors are only 8' wide also, and most boats are that wide or wider especially when you throw in the the added width of the trailer. So to further question what boats are less than 8' wide on the trailer and longer than 19'?


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Babycat


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

My 18 ' Jon boat would not fit straight in, I put folding hitch on, fits in now.
A friend of mine had a 18' century, with a detachable hitch. He was able to make the 
windshield and top bar detachable, and get it into his garage.
http://centuryboats.com/boats/center-console/1801-cc/


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I am very curious about the detachable windshield and top bar. Did the boat come standard with it, or did he do it himself? I would think with a detachable windshield and a swing tongue, you could fit an 18 ft CC boat in a 21 foot garage.


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

I have a 16'9" Ranger Ghost with a break away tongue trailer. My boat has a cast platform on back over the motor and I had it cut down 2". Also, have my tail light screw down when not in use and I screw it back up in use towards evenings. Boat fits with trailer through a standard garage door and height is fine too. It takes 2 people to get boat in garage because you have 1 inch on each side of the garage. Saves me $1200.00 a year in storage!!! Enables me to buy more gas, lures, line etc.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

My 18' Aquasport fits with a breakaway tongue. Barely.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

About my friend's century, I think the bar was detachable (push button pins).
But the windshield, I think he added some threaded fittings into the console.
I remember taking the windshield off with a Phillips screwdriver.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Fastpitch your aquasoprt a CC? It isnt too tall?


----------



## silverado 1 (Jul 21, 2007)

Do like i did i bought a new nitro last year bigger than my ranger, i had my garage door area remodeled and made bigger. Then put a new door in


----------



## Tesamon (Oct 27, 2005)

I kept a 19' CC in my garage. I had to move the hot water heater to one side, installed a quick bolt in the floor at the back, would unhook the boat from my truck, drop the wheel jack as low as it would go and use the winch and bolt to pull the boat into the garage. The fenders and hand rail would just "touch" the top and sides of the door. I was too cheep to install a break a way hitch so I just notched the door...Boat long gone, notch still there&#8230;


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

My 11' yak seems custom made for the little space between the minivan and the wall.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Nwilkins said:


> My Tran Babycat fits with room to spare, windshield is removable and rail folds down


Ditto great boat for one or two guys....love mine


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

*A little Whaler...*

Our Montauk 17 is on a trailer with a breakaway tongue.

I love having the boat at the house, it's easy to get ready to fish and it's handy when there's something I want to work on.

The Montauk will handle the slop. It won't go where the Babycat will, but... we've had it way up in marshes and 20 miles offshore in the right conditions with a buddy boat.

The stock center console fits with about 1/2" to spare.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I would love to have a Whalers, but might be a little out of my budget. But 17' CC might be the way to go. I guess I am just going to have to go around with a tape measure


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Yep, Aquasport is a CC. One of the reasons I bought it, so I could keep it in the garage.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

poppadawg said:


> I am very curious about the detachable windshield and top bar. Did the boat come standard with it, or did he do it himself? I would think with a detachable windshield and a swing tongue, you could fit an 18 ft CC boat in a 21 foot garage.


Here ya go


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Try that again


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

both of my 18 ft boats fit inside in the past. I cut a hole in the siding in the back of the garage and would let the kids and wife push while I pulled and guided the tongue thru the hole. A removable tongue on my next two boats allowed me to use a smaller boat storage space. If I would have known about the removable tongue aspect my preference would have been to be able to back the boat in instead of pulling it in by hand which meant disconnect, move vehicle, pull the length of the driveway into the garage. I also had the removable windshield and top bar. All it takes for the top bar is to get someone that works with stainless and get them to cut both sides in the verticle part, use a spreader swage to bulge out the bar and then drill a couple holes for pins to hold it on. The windshield can be done yourself the only critical part is drilling holes in the windshield without cracking it. The fittings with wing nuts can be bought online or at any dealer. For that matter, the dealer should be able to install the fittings and cut the holes for a nominal price. I assume you have not taken delivery yet so get the dealer to do both the windshield and the removable tongue. Just be sure the boat is set up properly with no protruding parts. You won't put a 23 ft boat in your garage but can get it inside a smaller shed. Good luck.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

A Blue Wave 1900 STL would fit nicely, one of the perks of the keyslot transom; the motor does not stick 3 feet off the end of the boat!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a SeaHunt Triton 172 and I can remove the tongue from the trailer and it gits perfect in the garage.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

I have a Shoalwater 14.5 Cat which fits and room to spare. The top rail is tight, but it makes it. The removeable top rail would be a nice feature. The trailer has a folding tongue, although not needed for the current garage size.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Baby Cat fits great with the removable windshield and a sing down grab rail. I have 5 inches to spare but you can do two things if the tongue is long. Cut it shorter if only a few inches is needed or get a swing to the side one.

Tran makes a new and tighter fit grab rail than the one that NW posted. I had the old one and went to the new one that is rock solid. Takes about 2 minutes to put the windshield on and tighten down the grab rail.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Super Dave said:


> both of my 18 ft boats fit inside in the past. I cut a hole in the siding in the back of the garage and would let the kids and wife push while I pulled and guided the tongue thru the hole. A removable tongue on my next two boats allowed me to use a smaller boat storage space. If I would have known about the removable tongue aspect my preference would have been to be able to back the boat in instead of pulling it in by hand which meant disconnect, move vehicle, pull the length of the driveway into the garage. I also had the removable windshield and top bar. All it takes for the top bar is to get someone that works with stainless and get them to cut both sides in the verticle part, use a spreader swage to bulge out the bar and then drill a couple holes for pins to hold it on. The windshield can be done yourself the only critical part is drilling holes in the windshield without cracking it. The fittings with wing nuts can be bought online or at any dealer. For that matter, the dealer should be able to install the fittings and cut the holes for a nominal price. I assume you have not taken delivery yet so get the dealer to do both the windshield and the removable tongue. Just be sure the boat is set up properly with no protruding parts. You won't put a 23 ft boat in your garage but can get it inside a smaller shed. Good luck.


one other thing. if you have a removable windshield, it's a good idea to always trailer the boat down the highway with the windshield removed. it not only saves on drag with better gas mileage but also avoids rock hits and 18 wheelers whizzing by and breaking the windshield from wind force. with the quick connects it only takes a minute or two to remove it.


----------



## SeaJay33 (Dec 6, 2010)

Our 19 foot Frontier takes a moderate chop really well and is garage kept. It came with a removable windshield and the console handrail was modified so that it is easily removable. Electronics had to be carefully chosen and installed since vertical clearance was a big issue. We also had the trailer modified with a folding tongue. Fred at Red Wing Boat Company was especially helpful with these modifications.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

17' Boston Whaler might be a good choice.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a Dargel Skout 170 with a folding tongue trailer that fits just perfect.

It is for sale too!


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

If your primary concern in boat ownership is handling the "slop" then you prolly ought to add-on to your garage. As I get less and less younger  I realize more and more that every inch of length gives more and more enjoyment riding :spineyes: If your priority is just getting there... any ole ride'll do so just stick somethin in there that'll fit.

just havin fun
Good Luck 
saltie dawg


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

In case you are looking for a t-top but still want to park in the garage. I would pick this over bimini top.

http://www.rnr-marine.com/T-Topless.shtml


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

My 18 ft Kenner fits as is. I angle it in, with no problem. If I lower the trailer down, the CC goes in fine. I just raise it back up once inside.


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

poppadawg said:


> Is there such a thing? My garage is 21' deep with a standard door. I don't think most center consol will fit due to height.. I want to uograde, but no way can I stomach paying stoarge fees. I kills me now that I don't get out enough, paying 100 plus a month to not use it would be self induced trauma. Would like to get something that can handle some slop. Any body know of such a boat


We have a 20 foot center console bay boat that we've stored in our garage since we bought it new in 1992. I have too many recommendations and suggestions for one post without a little more information to know where to start.

First question... Exact dimensions?: you say you have a "standard door". Exactly how wide is the door and how wide is the opening measured between the trim around the door? Measuring it to the nearest 1/8" should be close enough lol. Seriously, width for the trailer tires is your biggest constraint if you have 21 feet available in depth and want torsion axles assuming it's a single stall door around 8' wide . While you have the tape out, get the height available concrete to trim at the top of the door opening. If 21 feet length is not exact, get that too, and if there's any difference in the back wall where the motor will be vs the sides of the transom you'll need to know that too. You'll need these measurements, not so much for my reply, but to have readily available when you're looking at boats and talking to salesmen on the phone.

It's worth the hassle to figure it all out. I can't begin to guess how much we've saved in storage fees and lack of boat and trailer deterioration since 1992. It's always close to tweak, maintain, charge batteries, and get ready for the next trip... and ours is almost 20 years old and looks less than 2 because we keep it in the house! I replaced the galvanized trailer in August with a new custom aluminum tandem torsion axle trailer which is why I know and ask so much about width available for out-to-out axle/tire width.


----------



## BoatAlot (Nov 30, 2011)

caldvn said:


> In case you are looking for a t-top but still want to park in the garage. I would pick this over bimini top.
> 
> http://www.rnr-marine.com/T-Topless.shtml


Cool top and a lot of good tips for fitting your boat in the garage ...

http://rnr-marine.com/Savings_T-Topless.shtml#Garage-Tips


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

A 19' boat like a Blue Wave, Kenner, etc. will fit with a removable tongue.


----------



## Westtexan1 (Aug 24, 2011)

saltie dawg said:


> If your primary concern in boat ownership is handling the "slop" then you prolly ought to add-on to your garage. As I get less and less younger  I realize more and more that every inch of length gives more and more enjoyment riding :spineyes: If your priority is just getting there... any ole ride'll do so just stick somethin in there that'll fit.
> 
> just havin fun
> Good Luck
> saltie dawg


Could not agree more on a bigger boat. I had a 16ft Carolina Skiff that I was able to keep in garage but it beat me to death and was a soaking wet ride but it got me on the water. The biggest problem I had storing it in my garage was that the boat became an accumulator of **** that I had no where else to put. It would take a 1/2 day reorganizing to get boat out of garage and another 1/2 day getting it back in.

I have since upgraded to a bigger boat and keep it at a storage facility and it is the best money I ever spent on my fishing habit both because a bigger boat and less hassel to go fish because the storage is easier. I use the boat a ton more now because I can leave it set up and ready to go all the time just hook up and go. I can also keep other things in the storage space with it thus creating more garage space because it is a 30 ft unit. The key is to find a facility close to you house and not one 30 miles away to save a few bucks.

Lastly it makes no sense to me to keep 30k vehicle outside and a 15k boat inside. Your economics may be different than mine but I sure am glad I have everything uder cover when a hail storm roll through.


----------



## BoatAlot (Nov 30, 2011)

Length is good (friend told me that you need one more foot of boat length for every year your get olded to go off-shore), but having the boat in the garage is really nice. I leave all my gear in it, and its safe and stays clean.

That Fulton folding trailer tongue helped - cut off about 30"! T-Topless folding T-Top was next and putting the trailer axle on top of the springs saved about 2-3" on height.


----------



## jamesvaughan (Apr 29, 2012)

*Heres how I got my 21.5 ft Sea Pro to fit*

I made a slide out on the back side of my garage. Like you would have on a travel trailer. The roof is hinged so when you remove the trim ( installed with Screws), and slide the unit inside . The roof swings down against the rear wall .The only reason I made it to slide in and out is you can't build a permanent structure on an utility easement. If you would like to check it out P M me . I live near Seabrook TX. See pictures


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Thats pretty nifty


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

poppadawg said:


> I want to uograde, but no way can I stomach paying stoarge fees. I kills me now that I don't get out enough, paying 100 plus a month to not use it would be self induced trauma


Please post where you found decent boat storage for $100/month & I'll move my sled there. hwell:


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

jamesvaughan said:


> I made a slide out on the back side of my garage. Like you would have on a travel trailer. The roof is hinged so when you remove the trim ( installed with Screws), and slide the unit inside . The roof swings down against the rear wall .The only reason I made it to slide in and out is you can't build a permanent structure on an utility easement. If you would like to check it out P M me . I live near Seabrook TX. See pictures


That's really nice. I'm a civil engineer and we sometimes have to dig up back yards in those easements to fix sewer lines. Extending the back of my garage like that would go into my living room lol. Luckily our garage is longer on the boat side like it was set up for a washer and dryer or something. Redfin 200T fits in our garage like a tight but perfectly fit glove. Originally thought about naming it "Tight Squeeze" but went with "Spectackle"&#8230; taken forward to my fishing forum ID.


----------



## BCA01 (Sep 3, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Please post where you found decent boat storage for $100/month & I'll move my sled there. hwell:


I notice you're in Pearland. This place was posted the other day, here on 2cool. Looks good to me and under $100/month...

http://pearlandboatandrvstorage.com/


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

Just get a Jet Ski and rig it for fishing. The wife will have a good time on the ski when you're not fishing. It can handle chop and slop just fine. It will fit in the garage just fine.


----------



## Specks&Reds (Sep 27, 2009)

I've got a 19-6 Nautic Star in my garage but do have a bit longer garage than typical. The key is a removable windshield and a double door garage. It also has removable t-top (had 4 pins installed at an aluminum shop).


----------



## jamesvaughan (Apr 29, 2012)

The Sports Shed on 146 in Seabrook rents 27x12 for $96 /mon cop lives on site .I used it when I was working on my bump out


----------



## BoatAlot (Nov 30, 2011)

jamesvaughan said:


> I made a slide out on the back side of my garage. Like you would have on a travel trailer. The roof is hinged so when you remove the trim ( installed with Screws), and slide the unit inside . The roof swings down against the rear wall .The only reason I made it to slide in and out is you can't build a permanent structure on an utility easement. If you would like to check it out P M me . I live near Seabrook TX. See pictures


Pretty cool if you have the space.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

BCA01 said:


> I notice you're in Pearland. This place was posted the other day, here on 2cool. Looks good to me and under $100/month...
> 
> http://pearlandboatandrvstorage.com/


12 X 50 is $130 & that place is a dump...LOL


----------



## joekidd (Jul 17, 2006)

*boat*

i got a 24 ft j an h in my garage just take out a room no problem cut rails detach windshield there u go if that dont work measure garage before u buy a boat that should better:headknock


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

My uncle "had" a 16' deep and wide with a 35hp Johnson on the back. He woke up one night from his smoke alarm going off. His garage was on fire. The battery shorted out for his troll motor and caught his boat on fire. Needless to say, new boat and motor. From that day on, all batteries were discounted.


----------

